# Keystone mason



## BigBill (Sep 4, 2013)

My uncle was a keystone mason (not prince hall). Now my cousin wants to be a mason and he is studying his dads stuff thinking that will help him. I don't know how to break it to him that his dad wasn't Prince Hall and really was cosidered a cowen.Should I just let him find out on his own or tell him? Either way, he shouldn't have that those papers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 4, 2013)

To me step one would be to show him how to trace valid jurisdictions by starting at the United Grand Lodge of England website http://www.ugle.org.uk/, "About UGLE", "Foreign Grand Lodges", "North America".  That leads to the list of valid GLs.  He might or might not notice that Keystone is not on the list.

To me the second step is to show him the Phyllaxis Society http://thephylaxis.org/ and their commission on bogus jurisdictions http://thephylaxis.org/bogus/.  They list by state and keystone is on the list for several states.

Is it so bad to follow in his Dad's foot steps?  I don't think so.  I just think we can only acknowledge him as "Friend".  Is it better to point him to valid jurisdictions so he isn't duped as his Dad probably was?  Absolutely.  Good versus better to me.


----------



## BigBill (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks bro dfreydur. I kinda had the answer in my head as I was typing my question.  But thanks for the input. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------

